

Ask HN: Alternatives to HN for tech news and discussion? - dantillberg

I&#x27;ve been finding myself getting more frustrated over time with silent flagging of articles where they suddenly drop from the HN front page without any indication as to why.<p>What are some good alternative tech news &amp; discussion sources?
======
burglecut
[https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs) is similar, but has far fewer
posts/comments.

------
WorldMaker
Slashdot still exists, believe it or not.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
It does, but the signal-to-noise ratio is considerably higher on HN.

If there's a replacement with a _higher_ S/N ratio than HN, I'd like to know
what it is...

~~~
WorldMaker
The irony of course being that Slashdot has "editors" to supposedly get a
stronger S/N ratio than a editor-free flood site like HN...

